# Pandora Radio options



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I love listening to Pandora radio here at home.  I've been using my Macbook Pro, Apple TV and Airplay to stream it through my home entertainment system but I'm tired of having to use the Macbook Pro.

I suppose I could get a DVD player with Pandora but what other options do you use?  Thanks!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I tend to use my Google TV to play Pandora when I'm not using my computer, but more often than not I have Pandora playing on my desktop.  You could use a phone to play it as well, just make sure you're streaming through wifi and not using your data plan unless you have a genuine unlimited plan without throttling.  Seems like it'd be easier than hooking up a laptop so long as you have the wifi and a place to plug in the smartphone.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for reminding me.  I have Pandora -- premium ($36 per year).  I've just been playing any music through my MacBook Pro.  Sound is not particularly good.  I've had Bose Wave Music System since 2005.  That's good sound!  Couple days ago I got Bose Connect Kit.  Dock my iPhone with Pandora app on the Connect and sound comes from Bose Wave Music System.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I listen to Pandora on my Fire. It goes where I go.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have it on my phone.... I wish I had a car that had Pandora.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Stop it! You're giving me ideas!


What ideas? Maybe I can help?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

balaspa said:


> I have it on my phone.... I wish I had a car that had Pandora.


Does your car have an AUX input? If it does, you can connect it through that input and listen that way.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I use my Roku box now to listen through the TV & our Bose sound system.  Before I got the Roku I used the BluRay player.  Love that Roku - I've used it the last couple of nights to watch Nashville on Hulu+ - we'd lost some episodes on the DVR.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

You can use the Internet radio stations on your Apple TV! Not quite as easy to navigate and customize as Pandora, but we use it all the time. I like having the screensaver pull interesting Flickr photos while the music is playing.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> You can use the Internet radio stations on your Apple TV! Not quite as easy to navigate and customize as Pandora, but we use it all the time. I like having the screensaver pull interesting Flickr photos while the music is playing.


LOL we usually have ours set up to show our iPhoto pics when our iTunes music is playing. Had to do some editing of pics though - nobody wants to see me in labor....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Would a Jambox work?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

drenee said:


> Would a Jambox work?


Oh! I just bought myself a Jambox today! It connects to my iPhone via bluetooth (there's also an aux cord for connections other than bluetooth), and has a very nice, big sound for such a small speaker.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

How I listen to Pandora (may be a bit more cash than you want to expend, but we all have our particular weaknesses  ):


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

MAN, Nogdog!  That is some setup!!!  I don't even know what that middle thing is.  

Lots of great ideas.  The last couple of days I have been streaming it from my iPad.  The battery lasted long than I thought it would with the streaming.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> MAN, Nogdog! That is some setup!!! I don't even know what that middle thing is.
> ...


An integrated amp using vacuum tubes (or "valves" for our UK friends) instead of transistors. You get fewer watts per dollar (that little cutie is only rated at 20 watts per channel into 8 ohms), but they are such beautiful watts. 

PS: I also have a turntable hooked up for my LP collection, so if you ignore the Oppo Blu-ray player (probably the best sub-$1000 players on the market by a long shot), I'm very 1960s.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

We canceled our Sirius/XM radio for our cars a couple of months ago and I've been missing it a little. This discussion reminded me to try streaming Pandora from my iPhone and it worked great. Not particularly elegant because I plug in both the charger and the AUX cable, but it sounded great. Obviously I could get my own music too, but sometimes it's nice to hear the unexpected.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Meemo said:


> We canceled our Sirius/XM radio for our cars a couple of months ago and I've been missing it a little.


Wait a few months. Sirius/XM usually offers a pretty good deal to get you to resub when they realize you're not coming back. I don't drive my car enough right now to justify getting it again yet, but when I do they have a standing deal for me to get 6 months for $24.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Wait a few months. Sirius/XM usually offers a pretty good deal to get you to resub when they realize you're not coming back. I don't drive my car enough right now to justify getting it again yet, but when I do they have a standing deal for me to get 6 months for $24.


We already got the offer  might wait until DH's 3 free months on his new car are up and then get it. I don't spend that much time in the car either. I wonder how much longer they'll be around, with all the built-in options for streaming coming in new cars, not to mention that it's been easy to play from your phone or MP3 player since they started putting the AUX inputs in cars.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Meemo said:


> We already got the offer  might wait until DH's 3 free months on his new car are up and then get it. I don't spend that much time in the car either. I wonder how much longer they'll be around, with all the built-in options for streaming coming in new cars, not to mention that it's been easy to play from your phone or MP3 player since they started putting the AUX inputs in cars.


I had it mostly for talk channels. I kind of wish they had different bundles so I could get just classical music and talk. I really never listened to anything else on it. But yeah, I think once data limits on phones become less of a thing (which they seem to be moving backwards on instead of forward) and people have better options to stream on the go built into their cars we'll see radio, both terrestrial and satellite, start to go away. Car makers need to realize that not everyone owns Apple products first, though, and like I said... cell carriers are going to have to do something about available wireless data bandwidth.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

A question for you techies. I have Pandora on my iPod and play Christmas music. I have a JBL charger/speaker box that I hook it to in the living room. I enjoy the random Christmas music, but lately I have enjoyed listening to music from radio stations that play Christmas music around the clock at this time of year. However, I have to listen to it though my laptop that doesn't have the greatest of speakers. Do radio stations have apps (like TV and news stations do) that I could download to my iPod? Right now I am listening to a Chicago station, but I don't see an app icon.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Some radio stations offer online streams and you can probably find an app that condenses them all into one searchable database.  On my Android I have an app called TuneIn Radio that can get stations from all over the world, assuming they have the online streaming that supports it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> A question for you techies. I have Pandora on my iPod and play Christmas music. I have a JBL charger/speaker box that I hook it to in the living room. I enjoy the random Christmas music, but lately I have enjoyed listening to music from radio stations that play Christmas music around the clock at this time of year. However, I have to listen to it though my laptop that doesn't have the greatest of speakers. Do radio stations have apps (like TV and news stations do) that I could download to my iPod? Right now I am listening to a Chicago station, but I don't see an app icon.


I haven't used Pandora in a while, though I have the app, but doesn't it have channels you can pick? Surely there are Christmas channels...off to look...

Here's what they say on the website:
http://blog.pandora.com/pandora/archives/2007/11/holiday-station.html

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I've been listening to the Classical Christmas channel for days and it's great.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> A question for you techies. I have Pandora on my iPod and play Christmas music. I have a JBL charger/speaker box that I hook it to in the living room. I enjoy the random Christmas music, but lately I have enjoyed listening to music from radio stations that play Christmas music around the clock at this time of year. However, I have to listen to it though my laptop that doesn't have the greatest of speakers. Do radio stations have apps (like TV and news stations do) that I could download to my iPod? Right now I am listening to a Chicago station, but I don't see an app icon.


What Chicago station? 93.9 Lite FM ?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I re-installed Pandora and searched out the channels from the link in my previous post.  They pretty much all worked, plus I found a couple more while going through the search results.

Rockin' Holidays

Jazz Holidays

Country Christmas

Swingin' Christmas

R&B / Pop Holiday

Christmas Blues

A Classical Christmas

Peaceful Holidays

Folk Holidays

Enter any of the phrases above in the search box at the top of the screen.



Betsy


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

*SN*, I believe Pandora is available on our Samsung Blu Ray player.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> A question for you techies. I have Pandora on my iPod and play Christmas music. I have a JBL charger/speaker box that I hook it to in the living room. I enjoy the random Christmas music, but lately I have enjoyed listening to music from radio stations that play Christmas music around the clock at this time of year. However, I have to listen to it though my laptop that doesn't have the greatest of speakers. Do radio stations have apps (like TV and news stations do) that I could download to my iPod? Right now I am listening to a Chicago station, but I don't see an app icon.


Try the I Heart Radio App. Not all stations are there, but some are.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Pandora is available through my Roku.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It sounds like Jane is able to hook up her iPod with Pandora fine to her speaker system, but is looking for a Pandora station that had all Christmas music?  Jane, if I misunderstood, let me know.  You can do a search for "Christmas" or "Holiday" to get several "genre stations" that you can listen to, or I've also listed some specific search terms earlier.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> What Chicago station? 93.9 Lite FM ?


Yes, I think I was listening to 93.9 Lite FM.


----------

